# what usually happens when you go for CBT



## deadkittens (Jan 19, 2010)

..


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Well firstly if you are going to seek it, well done, if you put your mind to it I am sure you will see benefits.

As for the first visit, like any psychologist, the better they can know about you, what you go through and what your problems are then the easier it is to treat you and guide you through the whole CBT shebang. So I would expect them to do the whole "tell me about yourself" bollocks and ask you about your anxiety background, how it affects you etc etc so that they can then go do their homework on the best angle of attack for your treatment.

They will not likely get you to do things straight off the bat though, but it would depend on your SA as to what they do give you exercise wise, mine for example was exposure methods with various thought techniques to combat negative thoughts, but it goes a lot deeper than that as well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## deadkittens (Jan 19, 2010)

..


----------



## colba (Dec 14, 2009)

from wiki
Cognitive behavioral therapy (or cognitive behavioral therapies or CBT) is a psychotherapeutic approach that aims to solve problems concerning dysfunctional emotions, behaviors and cognitions through a goal-oriented, systematic procedure. The title is used in diverse ways to designate behavior therapy, cognitive therapy, and to refer to therapy based upon a combination of basic behavioral and cognitive research


----------



## AnxiousIaM (Jan 14, 2010)

In my case, I realized that my therapist was also out of her f*cking mind.

In all seriousness, my CBT therapy revolves around pushing me out of my comfort zone, which is what my problems with SAD and OCD have created. That means regular exercises where I have to put myself out there, do things I normally don't do, and just get okay with being uncomfortable. For example, I go into stores and chat up salespeople, smile and say hello to people (fun when it's a girl and she responds), and ask for random extras in restaurants. 

Plus, I do a lot of inner visualization stuff. Like if I catch myself worrying, I imagine I'm chasing a carrot. Or if I'm heading into a spiral of negativity, I imagine myself "feeding the beast" - literally feeding a nasty animal with bad thoughts. 

It's an awful lot of work and I have had a lot of heartache with it but it's very gratifying when I see myself making progress.

All along, there's been deep discussion of my personal history, trying to get at the root of my anxiety, which I think all stems from a fear of death and/or injury. But primarily, I'm focused on rewiring my brain to be more comfortable with uncertainty.

CBT is different for everybody, and certainly doesn't work for everybody, but I find it to be very practical for my needs and goals.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sometimes it's hard to know if you're doing the right thing when you try doctor your own thoughts, as a rule positive thoughts can stay and negative thoughts can go but the self-monitoring that this produces can interfere with our natural neutral thought processes, just like how our anxiety used to be neutral


----------



## enigmaticenigma (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out if I need to go in for therapy, and wow this really doesn't sound like anything I want to do. Were any of you surprised at how it was actually helpful?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd love to do this now. I done it a couple of years ago and never even got to the exercise parts. I went as far as trying to change my negative thoughts, which I couldn't - at the time because I was so closed. I have been reading up alot and watching alot of posative thinking and thought changing resources lately, which is working. But I'd love to have guidance and learn the theory in more detail.

So basically, go for it if you feel open to it.


----------

